# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  kΚΑΦΕΤΙΕΡΑ IZZY

## efsta

Η καφετιέρα δεν ξεσταινει τη βάση ,1)θέλω να την ανοίξω αλλα δεν έχω εκείνο το παράξενο κατσαβίδι,πωσ το λένε και αν μπορώ να το αγοράσω2)ΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΊΝΕΙ οταν δεν θερμαινει? Ποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει?

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Η καφετιέρα δεν ξεσταινει τη βάση ,1)θέλω να την ανοίξω αλλα δεν έχω εκείνο το παράξενο κατσαβίδι,πωσ το λένε και αν μπορώ να το αγοράσω2)ΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΊΝΕΙ οταν δεν θερμαινει? Ποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει?


Τι ειναι αυτό ;δεν βοηθάς να σε βοηθήσουν ανεβασε φώτο πες λεπτομέρειες . Μαγικά κ μαντεψιές δεν γινονται.

----------


## efsta

ΦΙΛΕ ΣΚΛΗΚΟ,ΤΙΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ?ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ Η ΚΑΦΕΤΙΕΡΑ ,ΔΕΝ ΖΕΣΤΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ!!ΞΕΡΕΙΣ Η ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ?ΠΕΣΤΟ ΜΑΣ







> Τι ειναι αυτό ;δεν βοηθάς να σε βοηθήσουν ανεβασε φώτο πες λεπτομέρειες . Μαγικά κ μαντεψιές δεν γινονται.

----------


## p270

εσύ φιλε γιωργο δεν ξέρεις να μας πεις ποιο ειναι ειναι το προβλημα και δεν μας βάζεις μια φώτο έστω να σου πούμε τι κατσαβίδι χρειάζεσαι , αντιθέτως γράφεις με κεφαλαία τα οποία δείχνουν ότι φωνάζεις

ίσως να έχεις καμένη αντίσταση ίσως να έχει προβλημα το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας πρέπει να ψάξεις για να βρεις τι έχει 

αν δεν ξέρεις μην την πειράζεις υπάρχει κίνδυνος με το 200v

----------


## nyannaco

> ΦΙΛΕ ΣΚΛΗΚΟ,ΤΙΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ?ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ Η ΚΑΦΕΤΙΕΡΑ ,ΔΕΝ ΖΕΣΤΑΙΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΝΕΡΟ!!ΞΕΡΕΙΣ Η ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ?ΠΕΣΤΟ ΜΑΣ


Το υφακι δεν το καταλαβα, σου χρωσταει; Ελεος πια...

----------


## Googlis

Για το κατσαβίδι εννοείς είναι σαν ίσιο αλλά με μία εγκοπή στην μέση;
Αν ναι τότε μπορείς να τροχίσεις ένα ίσιο κατσαβίδι στην μέση ώστε να μπορείς να το προσαρμόσεις.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> 1)θέλω να την ανοίξω αλλα δεν έχω εκείνο το παράξενο κατσαβίδι,πωσ το λένε και αν μπορώ να το αγοράσω


Διάλεξε "κουρτίνα" από τον παρακάτω πίνακα (τα μαύρα σημάδια είναι το "αρσενικό " μέρος του εργαλείου / κατσαβίδι)
http://www.johnart.gr/Catalogue/inde..._86_21_108_715
Στον παραπάνω πίνακα μπορείς να πατήσεις όποια επιλογή θέλεις για να σε παραπέμψει στο κατάλληλο εργαλείο.




> 2)ΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΊΝΕΙ οταν δεν θερμαινει? Ποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει?


Στατιστικός αν το πάρουμε , πιθανόν κάποιο θερμικό ασφαλείας όπως ?
https://www.google.gr/search?q=%CE%B...HftSBTQQsAQIIA
Όμως συνήθως για να ενεργοποιηθεί μια τέτοια ασφάλεια και να διακόψει την συσκευή , πιθανότατα δημιουργήθηκε κάποιο ελλάτωμα στην λειτουργία και πρέπει να βρεθεί ο λόγος (με το ψάξιμο) .

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ξεκίνησε πρωτίστως κ δες εάν εχεις παροχή (ρεύμα) στην αντίσταση χαλαροί ακροδέκτες καψίματα μαυρισμένοι αγωγοί

----------


## JOUN

^^ Φιλε Παναγιωτη απορω που του απαντησες μετα απο αυτο το υφακι και την επιθεση που σου εκανε..

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Δεν με αγγίζουν αυτά ,  νέο μέλος είναι αδυναμία εδειξε , μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία όλοι δικαιούνται ,  άλλωστε αυτό το φόρουμ ξεχωρίζει από άλλα τόσο απο ευπρέπεια όσο κ ποιότητα

----------

giorgiopappas (23-04-16), Papas00zas (17-04-16)

----------


## efsta

Συγνώμη φίλε Νίκο!!Καινούργιος είμαι και άσχετος!
!!


> Το υφακι δεν το καταλαβα, σου χρωσταει; Ελεος πια...

----------


## efsta

Φίλε ΣΚΛΗΚΟ σου ζητώ συγνώμη!! Είμαι νέος και άσχετος Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση






> Δεν με αγγίζουν αυτά ,  νέο μέλος είναι αδυναμία εδειξε , μια δεύτερη ευκαιρία όλοι δικαιούνται ,  άλλωστε αυτό το φόρουμ ξεχωρίζει από άλλα τόσο απο ευπρέπεια όσο κ ποιότητα

----------


## efsta

Φίλε Παναγιώτη ,συγνώμη για τα ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ,δεν φωνάζω,ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.





> εσύ φιλε γιωργο δεν ξέρεις να μας πεις ποιο ειναι ειναι το προβλημα και δεν μας βάζεις μια φώτο έστω να σου πούμε τι κατσαβίδι χρειάζεσαι , αντιθέτως γράφεις με κεφαλαία τα οποία δείχνουν ότι φωνάζεις
> 
> ίσως να έχεις καμένη αντίσταση ίσως να έχει προβλημα το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας πρέπει να ψάξεις για να βρεις τι έχει 
> 
> αν δεν ξέρεις μην την πειράζεις υπάρχει κίνδυνος με το 200v

----------


## efsta

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Νίκο!!Ναι αυτό είναι.Καλή ιδέα!!





> Για το κατσαβίδι εννοείς είναι σαν ίσιο αλλά με μία εγκοπή στην μέση;
> Αν ναι τότε μπορείς να τροχίσεις ένα ίσιο κατσαβίδι στην μέση ώστε να μπορείς να το προσαρμόσεις.

----------


## efsta

Ευχαριστώ Παναγιώτη .Συγνώμη για τ αλλα.έχεις ήθος







> Ξεκίνησε πρωτίστως κ δες εάν εχεις παροχή (ρεύμα) στην αντίσταση χαλαροί ακροδέκτες καψίματα μαυρισμένοι αγωγοί

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Έκανες τίποτα?

----------


## FILMAN

Ο πρώτος ύποπτος είναι η θερμοασφάλεια που είπε και ο Πέτρος.

----------

